# Captain needed



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Any one know of a captain looking for work this summer? Boat is a 46 hatteras with new qsm11 670hp located on soldier creek. We will fish most of the orange beach tournaments as well as overnight tuna trips. Please pass this on to anyone you know looking for work.

Thanks!


----------



## grimmjimmer (May 28, 2010)

May be interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

i know a captain looking for work, ill pass on the message.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Captain*

Yes I and two others are looking for PARTTIME work this summer 150.00 a day per person plus 30 percent of the net tournament winnings. We work together no extra mate cost we will also prefish the event in our own ride you pay our expenses only for prefish days


----------

